# CTF Reimsbach



## bikextrem1964 (5. September 2012)

Heehooo Biker und solche die es werden wollen!!!!

Am Sonntag den 9 September geht durch den Lückner und Co.

RSC Haustadtertal ( http://www.rsc-haustadtertal.de/index.html) Organisiert mal wieder ihren berühmten CTF mit jede menge Trails und lecker Essen und Trinken.
Start ab 08.00 Uhr an der Sporthalle. (hinter der Kirche)

Wir (6 Pers.) starten um 9.00 Uhr und freuen uns über Mitfahrer

cu there!!!


----------



## Dijo (5. September 2012)

Findet die CTF gesichert statt? Ich frag lieber nochmal, bevor ich 80 Km anreise und vor verschlossenen Toren stehe.

Ich hab auch schon vor ein paar Tagen auf der Homepage nachgesehen, es findet sich aber nix aktuelles. Im Breitensportkalender ist auch nix vermerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Area-x-23 (5. September 2012)

Dijo schrieb:


> Findet die CTF gesichert statt? Ich frag lieber nochmal, bevor ich 80 Km anreise und vor verschlossenen Toren stehe.
> 
> Ich hab auch schon vor ein paar Tagen auf der Homepage nachgesehen, es findet sich aber nix aktuelles. Im Breitensportkalender ist auch nix vermerkt.



Auf der Page stehen doch die Kontaktdaten. Dort erfährst Du mit Sicherheit ob, wie was und wo die CTF statt findet.

Auskunft: H. cuntz, 66701 Reimsbach,
Tel. 06832/1555
E.mail: [email protected]


----------



## fabeltierkater (5. September 2012)

Ich werde auch dabei sein, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt!


----------



## regenrohr (5. September 2012)

das klingt ja wiedermal nach einer netten Runde, werde aber diesmal wieder mit dem kleinen, schwarzen fahren...


----------



## Seppo73 (6. September 2012)

Dijo schrieb:


> Findet die CTF gesichert statt? Ich frag lieber nochmal, bevor ich 80 Km anreise und vor verschlossenen Toren stehe.
> 
> Ich hab auch schon vor ein paar Tagen auf der Homepage nachgesehen, es findet sich aber nix aktuelles. Im Breitensportkalender ist auch nix vermerkt.


 
Gestern INFO von Dämon, CTF findent statt.

so wie es zur Zeit aus sieht bin ich dabei


----------



## nailhead (6. September 2012)

Hier findet man noch ein paar Infos:

http://www.wochenspiegelonline.de/c...e/21-wendelinus-fahrt-des-rsc-haustadter-tal/

Grüße


----------



## bikextrem1964 (6. September 2012)

CTF findet DEFINITIEF statt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! alles schon ausgeschildert!!!!!!
nur die HP vom RSC lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig......


----------



## Marc19 (6. September 2012)

Hi,

ich werde auch am start sein (54 km) denke auch so gegen 9 Uhr.

Ich denke mit dem Wetter braucht man sich dieses Jahr keine solche Sorgen zu machen wie im letzten


----------



## Dämon__ (6. September 2012)

So Jungs, ruhig Blut, die CTF findet wie ihr bemerkt habt statt!
Bin leider im Moment nicht im Lande und bin nicht immer Online, deshalb auch die Verspätung auf unserer HP. Ich werde leider Morgens noch nicht da sein, versuche aber gegen Mittag noch vorbei zu schauen um mit dem ein oder anderem ein Weizen zu trinken.
Wetter soll übrigens super werden. 
Viel Spaß allen...


----------



## bikextrem1964 (6. September 2012)

@ marc19 kannst uns gern anschliessen!!!!, auch 9 uhr start, gruppe mit klasse leuten!!

greetz Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dijo (6. September 2012)

lecker Trails, gutes Wetter und ein weizenhaltiges Kaltgetränk?  das verspricht, ein erfolgreicher Sonntag zu werden.


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (7. September 2012)

Bin auch am Start.Allerdings erst ab 9:30 Uhr. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marc19 (7. September 2012)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> @ marc19 kannst uns gern anschliessen!!!!, auch 9 uhr start, gruppe mit klasse leuten!!
> 
> greetz Marc



Hi Namensvetter 

Also es werden noch zwei Arbeitskollegen dabei sein und ein Kumpel von mir.....
Also vom sehen her solltest du mich kennen!
Ich kann dich auf jeden Fall zuordnen.
Denke das wir uns am Start treffen!!!
Habe ein 29er Scalpel

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Henry68 (9. September 2012)

Danke ans Orga-Team. 
War eine super schöne Strecke bei bestem Wetter. 
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (9. September 2012)

Die Tour war mega genial. Selten so viele Trails auf einer Tour gefahren. Kompliment an die Organisatoren. Und der lyoner danach war auch echt super.

Nächstes Jahr komm ich definitiv wieder 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Area-x-23 (9. September 2012)

Ein dickes Lob auch von den Hüttenbikern, tolle Strecke , geiles Wetter und super Verpflegung unterwegs und an der Halle. 

Im nächsten Jahr sind wir wieder dabei.


Gruß Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord-Speed (9. September 2012)

Auch von uns eine klare 1++. Strecke, Verpflegung, Leute.........
Das hat heute wieder richtig spass gemacht.

Macht weiter so.
LG
L-S


----------



## Dijo (10. September 2012)

es war einfach ein toller Tag... das Wetter hat gepasst, die Orga hat eine richtig geile Strecke in den Wald gezimmert.... das hat Lust auf mehr und eine Wiederholung im nächsten Jahr gemacht.

2 kleine Anmerkungen hab ich aber noch :

1)Befestigt doch beim nächsten Mal die neonpinken Hinweisschilder bitte so, dass man sie nicht verdrehen kann. Irgendein Witzbold hatte bei KM 40 ein Schild um 180 Grad verdreht und daraufhin durften einige Biker zu einer kurzfristigen Erkundung...

2) Im Breitensportkalender wurde der Startort mit Mehrzweckhalle, 66701 Beckingen angegeben. Für jemanden, der sich bei euch nicht auskennt und mit Navi anreist, wirds dann schwierig,den tatsächlichen Startort zu finden. Ein Zusatz wie Ortsteil Reimsbach hätte da deutliche Erleichterung gebracht.


----------



## klemme (10. September 2012)

Auch von mir ein großes Lob an die Organisatoren. Die Strecke war einfach super  und das Wetter habt ihr auch toll hinbekommen .

Gruß.
klemme


----------



## Dämon__ (10. September 2012)

Dijo schrieb:


> es war einfach ein toller Tag... das Wetter hat gepasst, die Orga hat eine richtig geile Strecke in den Wald gezimmert.... das hat Lust auf mehr und eine Wiederholung im nächsten Jahr gemacht.
> 
> 2 kleine Anmerkungen hab ich aber noch :
> 
> ...



Jörg, hattest wieder mal keine Zeit oder was?
War um 14.00 Uhr an der Halle und du warst schon weg 
Nächste Woche Freisen?
Zu Punkt 1: machen wir normal auch so mit zwei Nägeln (keine Ahnung warum es dort nicht so war)
ZU Punkt 2: werde ich weiter geben an den Pressesprecher


----------



## bikextrem1964 (10. September 2012)

@Alle und Orga...haben mal wieder der Lückner und Umgebung von seine schönsten seiten gesehen..super Tour, nächtes Jahr sicher wieder

@Dämon...konnte leider dich nicht in der Halle besuchen kommen, nach meine bekanntschaft mit den Boden verhältnisse am Golfplatz Trail (selber schuld) haben wir die Tour dann nach der Grat abgebrochen und sind schnell Heim....Nächstes Jahr neuer Versuch!!
CU om Trails M.


----------



## fabeltierkater (10. September 2012)

Ich und mein Bruder fanden die CTF auch super gelungen: schönes Wetter, nette Strecke und top Verpflegung!


----------



## Dämon__ (11. September 2012)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> @Alle und Orga...haben mal wieder der Lückner und Umgebung von seine schönsten seiten gesehen..super Tour, nächtes Jahr sicher wieder
> 
> @Dämon...konnte leider dich nicht in der Halle besuchen kommen, nach meine bekanntschaft mit den Boden verhältnisse am Golfplatz Trail (selber schuld) haben wir die Tour dann nach der Grat abgebrochen und sind schnell Heim....Nächstes Jahr neuer Versuch!!
> CU om Trails M.



Habe ich von der lästernden Gesellschafft schon gehört  hoffe das nix kaputt ist. 
Bis evtl. Freisen wenn es der Körper und Wetter zu lassen.


----------



## speedbiker14 (11. September 2012)

Auch von uns ein großes Lob an die Organisatoren. Die Strecke war einfach klasse viele Trails und Tip Top ausgeschildert
Wir kommen 2013 wieder!
Hier sind noch ein paar Videos von der 56er Runde
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqzkpcbVfqY"]CTF Reimsbach 2012 Teil 1 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dämon__ (12. September 2012)

schönes Video  ähm die Bachdurchfahrt ist aber nicht dabei, schade...


----------



## Marc19 (12. September 2012)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> @ marc19 kannst uns gern anschliessen!!!!, auch 9 uhr start, gruppe mit klasse leuten!!
> 
> greetz Marc


 
Hi Marc,

sorry das ging wohl irgendwie in die Hose am Sonntag habe dich wie ich von der Anmeldung gekommen bin gesehen du mich auch?
aber dannach irgendwie nicht mehr, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedbiker14 (12. September 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> schönes Video  ähm die Bachdurchfahrt ist aber nicht dabei, schade...



Hmm.. da hast Du Recht aber wir Weicheier haben eh das Rad durch den Bach geschoben Anfänger
Die Betonkante rief förmlich nach Durchschlag
Aber Teil 2 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4o5zGtm6yo"]CTF Reimsbach 2012 Teil 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]
und Teil 3 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywpfvBkQysE"]CTF Reimsbach 2012 Teil 3 - YouTube[/nomedia]
sind nun auch fertig


----------



## Dijo (12. September 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Jörg, hattest wieder mal keine Zeit oder was?
> War um 14.00 Uhr an der Halle und du warst schon weg
> Nächste Woche Freisen?



Nee, hatte leider am Nachmittag noch einen kurzfristigen Termin und bin um 13:15 Uhr gefahren.

Grüne Hölle fällt für mich dieses Jahr leider aus, Meine "angeheiratete" Oma will unbedingt ihren 90ten feiern.
Eine Woche später ( 23.09.) will ich in Heimbach wieder starten.


----------



## callmelinus (13. September 2012)

Schöne Videos. Wenn ich die so sehe, könnt ich die Strecke gerade nochmal fahren!

Ansonsten gelungene CTF. Anfahrt zum Startpunkt war etwas schwierig, der Rest war perfekt.


----------

